# What percentage of guys who identify as straight



## diwali123

Have thought about having some kind of sexual contact with another man or actually had it? Just wondering what you think.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shaggy

In my case, zero.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered

Related question

if you could clone yourself and have sex with yourself, is it masturbation?


----------



## diwali123

I guess the question is would that make you gay? Lol. 
Well I'm completely serious btw.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## firebelly

diwali123 said:


> Have thought about having some kind of sexual contact with another man or actually had it? Just wondering what you think.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There is a scale that Dr. Kinsey developed. His theory based on hundreds of interviews was there is a bell curve of sexuality. At one end is 100% heterosexual and the other end is 100% homosexual and most of us fall somewhere in between.

You gotta clarify "think about." Do you mean "think about" as in trying to figure out how homosexuals actually have sex, or "think about" as in, "hmmm...I wonder if I'd like that?"


----------



## Deejo

Going to be a lot of crickets chirping on this one I should think ...

But seriously ... no.


----------



## Conrad

Deejo said:


> Going to be a lot of crickets chirping on this one I should think ...
> 
> But seriously ... no.


I'll second that no, and raise it to never.


----------



## diwali123

Think about as in "I wonder if I'd like to get it from a man" or "I wonder what it's like to suck [email protected], maybe I'd like it" type of thing. I'm not asking if YOU yourself have had those thoughts but based on general life experience with other men, etc, what do you think the percentage is?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lamaga

No one here's going to be honest about that, Diwali 

Just for a start, google "percentage of men on the down-low". That only addresses the African-American community, but it will give you a hint. It also depends on age; a lot of men (and women) experiment in their teens before settling on a strictly heterosexual orientation.


----------



## Almostrecovered

I like musicals, does that count?


----------



## chillymorn

never


----------



## Almostrecovered

I once drank a wine cooler and liked it


----------



## Dollystanford

interesting

all my gay friends bar none claim they have slept with more than one so-called 'married straight man'

this may be a lot of helium-heeled hyperbole but still....


----------



## GTdad

Dollystanford said:


> helium-heeled hyperbole


I love alliteration. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar

Almostrecovered said:


> Related question
> 
> if you could clone yourself and have sex with yourself, is it masturbation?


The Man Who Folded Himself

Seriously one of the most messed up books I've ever read.

I can honestly admit that I thought about it during my teenage years. But I also grew up outside San Francisco in the mid-80s. About half of my friends were either completely out or experimenting. I really never entertained the idea after I left for college.


----------



## thunderstruck

No. Never. 

Along these lines, one of my best friends is gay. He tells me there are a hell of a lot of married "straight" guys out looking for some guy-guy action...on the side.


----------



## Amplexor

diwali123 said:


> I guess the question is would that make you gay? Lol.
> Well I'm completely serious btw.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you find yourself having sex with another man, and there wasn't a struggle involved............


----------



## diwali123

I'm not really talking about people who are really gay and in denial, more like not bi but not straight. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered

when my friend finished his basement and had me over, I told him that he needed some color accents to make the room pop


----------



## AFEH

Dollystanford said:


> interesting
> 
> all my gay friends bar none claim they have slept with more than one so-called 'married straight man'
> 
> this may be a lot of helium-heeled hyperbole but still....


In that case “married straight man” is a misnomer!


----------



## Dr. Rockstar

lamaga said:


> No one here's going to be honest about that, Diwali
> 
> Just for a start, google "percentage of men on the down-low". That only addresses the African-American community, but it will give you a hint. It also depends on age; a lot of men (and women) experiment in their teens before settling on a strictly heterosexual orientation.


There's another way age factors into it. Many men over, say 50, grew up in an era where homosexuality was not tolerated, period. They'd get married and pop out a few kids but never really be able to deny their baser feelings. These would be the married guys our gay friends tell us about, who hang out in parks during lunch time looking for hook-ups.


----------



## Almostrecovered

sometimes I tuck my shirt in


----------



## Amplexor

Almostrecovered said:


> when my friend finished his basement and had me over, I told him that he needed some color accents to make the room pop


You're a regular David Bromstad


----------



## AFEH

Almostrecovered said:


> sometimes I tuck my shirt in


:rofl:


----------



## Almostrecovered

Amplexor said:


> You're a regular David Bromstad


I think you just outted yourself


----------



## Amplexor

Almostrecovered said:


> I think you just outted yourself


No Way! I watch his show for the Sears commercials!


----------



## Almostrecovered

and I read playboy for the articles


----------



## Amplexor

Almostrecovered said:


> and I read playboy for the articles


Ick! Naked women!!


----------



## firebelly

Dollystanford said:


> interesting
> 
> all my gay friends bar none claim they have slept with more than one so-called 'married straight man'
> 
> this may be a lot of helium-heeled hyperbole but still....


Ditto. I have a gay friend who blows men married to women all the time and has for years.


----------



## Almostrecovered

and why would you keep a friend with such dubious moral standards? (not the gay part but that he would have sex with married men)


----------



## Complexity

Nope never. 

I honestly think I'm so straight that if I was a woman I'd be a Lesbian, if that makes sense.


----------



## Almostrecovered

Complexity said:


> Nope never.
> 
> I honestly think I'm so straight that if I was a woman I'd be a Lesbian, if that makes sense.



kinda how the far right and the far left are similar?


----------



## Dr. Rockstar

Almostrecovered said:


> and why would you keep a friend with such dubious moral standards? (not the gay part but that he would have sex with married men)


Free hummers?


----------



## Almostrecovered

time to clean up the iced coffee on my monitor, thanks Dr


----------



## Amplexor

Dr. Rockstar said:


> Free hummers?


oooor Free iPads!


----------



## firebelly

Almostrecovered said:


> and why would you keep a friend with such dubious moral standards? (not the gay part but that he would have sex with married men)


Oh geez. I was thinking about how to explain it to you and may have had a lighbulb moment. I say "friend" but he's actually my stbxh's best friend. He was the best man at our wedding. Apparently this best friend had given my H handjobs on occasion when he was just out of high school. My H has always explained these sessions as "okay, because he closed his eyes." 

Yes...it has occurred to me that the reason my H was LD was because he had some homosexual tendencies. You'd never know it from the outside. Former marine. Sports fanatic. If you met him at a leather bar he'd be the "Daddy." But he can sure sing a mean "Love Shack" with all the right inflection.


----------



## Amplexor

firebelly said:


> Apparently this best friend had given my H handjobs on occasion when he was just out of high school. My H has always explained these sessions as "okay, because he closed his eyes."












*TMI, TMI, TMI!*


----------



## Dollystanford

:rofl:


----------



## Almostrecovered

is it gay to use a glory hole since there is no certainty as to who is behind the fence?


----------



## lamaga

diwali123 said:


> I'm not really talking about people who are really gay and in denial, more like not bi but not straight. Lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not bi but not straight?

That doesn't mean anything, Diwali. I'll refer you again to the poster who cited Kinsey...it's all a continuum. And labels are extraordinarily unuseful in this situation.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar

firebelly said:


> But he can sure sing a mean "Love Shack" with all the right inflection.


As long as he doesn't dress like RuPaul in his spare time, I think he'll be okay. 

There are a lot-- A LOT--of people who experiment and explore during their teen and early adult years. I don't have the references right in front of me, but this is one of those things people would never admit to their families or friends, but 50-60% will admit to experimenting on an anonymous survey.


----------



## Dollystanford

one of my friends split up with her boyfriend when she found out that he and his mate would give each other blow jobs when their girlfriends were out

ha ha

actually that makes my biscuits tingle a little bit


----------



## firebelly

Almostrecovered said:


> is it gay to use a glory hole since there is no certainty as to who is behind the fence?


I think my stbxh and his best friend would say "no."


----------



## Dr. Rockstar

Dollystanford said:


> actually that makes my biscuits tingle a little bit


Let's play CHOOSE YOUR PUNCHLINE!

"I've got an ointment for that."

...OR...


"That happened to me too when I spread the warming jelly onto my Pillsbury Buttermilk Grands."


----------



## lamaga

Almostrecovered said:


> and why would you keep a friend with such dubious moral standards? (not the gay part but that he would have sex with married men)


Gee whiz, AR, why are you so cranky today?

I can't speak for our beloved Firebelly, but I pick my friends for their senses of humor, their personalities, and their loyalty. I really don't care whose clarinet they are playing.


----------



## diwali123

It was ok because he had his eyes closed??? Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dr. Rockstar

lamaga said:


> ...I pick my friends for their senses of humor, their personalities, and their loyalty.


I pick mine by shoe size.


----------



## Almostrecovered




----------



## Entropy3000

diwali123 said:


> Have thought about having some kind of sexual contact with another man or actually had it? Just wondering what you think.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nope. Not this guy. 

Certainly not since I got out of the Navy.

But this comes to mind --> Willing to learn


----------



## Entropy3000

Almostrecovered said:


> Related question
> 
> if you could clone yourself and have sex with yourself, is it masturbation?


"When I think of me ... I touch myself ..."


----------



## Almostrecovered

now what if it is a Crying Game type of situation and you had no idea you just got blown by a dude, is that gay?


----------



## arbitrator

It doesn't really appeal to me. I would think a lot of folks are just naturally and genetically drawn to it and I have no real problem with it if they do.

I just feel so much more complete being with a woman who I can come to love and trust, confiding my hopes, dreams, and my fears to as unselfishly as I know how, and at the same time, hope that she will do the very same to me!


----------



## Entropy3000

lamaga said:


> No one here's going to be honest about that, Diwali
> 
> Just for a start, google "percentage of men on the down-low". That only addresses the African-American community, but it will give you a hint. It also depends on age; a lot of men (and women) experiment in their teens before settling on a strictly heterosexual orientation.


Sometimes ..... no ..... means no


----------



## Amplexor

Entropy3000 said:


> Nope. Not this guy.
> 
> But this comes to mind --> Willing to learn


oooorr

clip nfrom True Romance "I'd **** elvis" - YouTube


----------



## Crazy8

I'm going to start this out by quoting a friend of mine when we asked him if he was gay. 

"I'm not gay! I can't stand the taste of _____ anymore!"

I'll admit that I have had homosexual thoughts, but only enough to realize that it's not for me. It's like having the mental picture of eating a crap sandwich. That's not for me either. 

I actually thought I was gay for 5 seconds because women were simply not attractive to me during a stretch of my life. Here's why. 

I got burned by a woman I was with for 5 years. After that happened, I just hated women. Well, after not being attracted to any woman I had met in probably 2 years, I got to wondering if I was gay. I thought about a homosexual act (not with anyone in particular), and was like, "absolutely not".

It wasn't long after that I figured out that the women I "hated" I was actually really attracted to. I went after one of those women. And I would talk to my now wife who was then engaged to another man about that woman trying to get insight. She broke up with her guy, I gave up on that girl, and we hooked up, and we've been inseparable ever since.


----------



## Entropy3000

firebelly said:


> Oh geez. I was thinking about how to explain it to you and may have had a lighbulb moment. I say "friend" but he's actually my stbxh's best friend. He was the best man at our wedding. Apparently this best friend had given my H handjobs on occasion when he was just out of high school. My H has always explained these sessions as "okay, because he closed his eyes."
> 
> Yes...it has occurred to me that the reason my H was LD was because he had some homosexual tendencies. You'd never know it from the outside. *Former marine. *Sports fanatic. If you met him at a leather bar he'd be the "Daddy." But he can sure sing a mean "Love Shack" with all the right inflection.


I knew it!!!!!


Go Navy.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar

BTW, I'm pretty sure that Diwali hates all of us for derailing her thread.


----------



## Dollystanford

Entropy3000 said:


> I knew it!!!!!
> 
> 
> Go Navy.


that's another thing
a gay friend of mine whose friend was in the British Navy said that once that ship has left port it's all hands on deck so to speak


----------



## Amplexor

Dr. Rockstar said:


> BTW, I'm pretty sure that Diwali hates all of us for derailing her thread.


Naa, it's OK, I closed my eyes when I jacked it!


----------



## Entropy3000

I used to like this song:

Lola-The Kinks #5.*Top Of The Pops-70s* - YouTube

How about this one:

Mott the Hoople All The Young Dudes - YouTube


----------



## firebelly

lamaga said:


> Gee whiz, AR, why are you so cranky today?
> 
> I can't speak for our beloved Firebelly, but I pick my friends for their senses of humor, their personalities, and their loyalty. I really don't care whose clarinet they are playing.


Oh...I"m "beloved." thanks lamaga. that made my day.


----------



## Almostrecovered

is it gay when you accidentally catch a glimpse of the guy's penis next to you at the urinals?


----------



## GTdad

Almostrecovered said:


> is it gay when you accidentally catch a glimpse of the guy's penis next to you at the urinals?


It might depend on whether you're tapping your foot at the time.


----------



## Entropy3000

Dollystanford said:


> that's another thing
> a gay friend of mine whose friend was in the British Navy said that once that ship has left port it's all hands on deck so to speak


My AQ shop always had a dance on Tuesdays with the AT shop. This was before women were onboard of course.

We were manly men doing manly things with manly men in a manly way on a manly ship. I have been completely hetero since I left the Navy.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar

Almostrecovered said:


> is it gay when you accidentally catch a glimpse of the guy's penis next to you at the urinals?


Only if it suddenly makes you hungry for Ball Park Franks.


----------



## Amplexor

Almostrecovered said:


> is it gay when you accidentally catch a glimpse of the guy's penis next to you at the urinals?


Only if it's at eye level!


----------



## tacoma

Almostrecovered said:


> when my friend finished his basement and had me over, ...


He had you over ...what?

Finish the sentence !!


----------



## Entropy3000

Almostrecovered said:


> is it gay when you accidentally catch a glimpse of the guy's penis next to you at the urinals?


In the Navy you will be called a meat gazer for that.


----------



## Entropy3000

Dollystanford said:


> one of my friends split up with her boyfriend when she found out that he and his mate would give each other blow jobs when their girlfriends were out
> 
> ha ha
> 
> actually that makes my biscuits tingle a little bit


Ok, so is this all about turning around the scenario where some guys like to watch women make out?

So how many women would like to watch two men makeout.

Ok, hold on I just barfed writing that ....


----------



## Almostrecovered

is it gay that I only got 9 out of 16 right in this quiz?

Can you tell the difference between a Female and a Shemale?


----------



## GTdad

Almostrecovered said:


> is it gay that I only got 9 out of 16 right in this quiz?
> 
> Can you tell the difference between a Female and a Shemale?


I got an 11. Which scares me more about dating than it does possibly being gay.


----------



## keeper63

I believe Lord Nelson once said the Royal navy ran on "Rum, buggery, and the lash"...

Seriously, I find it hard to believe that so many men on here claim to have never had as much as a homoerotic thought. I will admit those kinds of thoughts have crossed my mind a few times, I don't think it means I am gay unless I find those thoughts to be appealing, or I act on the urge.

I once worked with a guy who told me (after several drinks) that when he was younger, he met a woman at a club, went back to her place, and at a very inopportune moment, discovered she was technically a dude. He said at that point, he didn't really care that she didn't have a p*ssy, and he did the deed anyway. He said they had sex a few more times after that, once the novelty wore off, he stopped seeing her. He didn't really consider himself gay, and I don't think I did either.

I'm thinking a lot more guys than we think have had occasional homoerotic thoughts, and that some significant percentage of them have at least experimented once or twice like my friend did. Doesn't make them gay if you ask me.


----------



## lamaga

Dr. Rockstar said:


> I pick mine by shoe size.


Hee! You know what they say about shoe size, Dr. R! :smthumbup:


----------



## Entropy3000

Dollystanford said:


> that's another thing
> a gay friend of mine whose friend was in the British Navy said that once that ship has left port it's all hands on deck so to speak


Brothers in arms we call it.


----------



## firebelly

Entropy3000 said:


> Ok, so is this all about turning around the scenario where some guys like to watch women make out?
> 
> So how many women would like to watch two men makeout.
> 
> Ok, hold on I just barfed writing that ....


I hadn't really thought about that but having asked myself your question I find my answer odd...guys kissing makes my stomach turn. The little bit of gay porn that I've seen where one guy is performing a bj on the other...hot. Not interested at all in the idea of watching two guys do anal or much of anything else. So, I guess my answer is: guy-on-guy BJ - thumbs up. Anything else: thumbs down. What the heck does this say about me?


----------



## Almostrecovered

dont ask dont tell


----------



## lamaga

Entropy3000 said:


> So how many women would like to watch two men makeout.
> 
> Ok, hold on I just barfed writing that ....


Oh, honey. You are so naive. You should google "slash" -- it's an entire world of fanfic, written almost exclusively by women, generally married housewives, and it's almost exclusively m/m.

You know how you guys like to see the Playboy spread of the two pretty twin girls?

Turns out plenty of women like the same thing, just different


----------



## tacoma

Almostrecovered said:


> is it gay that I only got 9 out of 16 right in this quiz?
> 
> Can you tell the difference between a Female and a Shemale?


I got a 12/16...wheww!


----------



## Amplexor

firebelly said:


> IThe little bit of gay porn that I've seen where one guy is performing a bj on the other...hot. Not interested at all in the idea of watching two guys do anal or much of anything else. So, I guess my answer is: guy-on-guy BJ - thumbs up. Anything else: thumbs down. What the heck does this say about me?


----------



## Dollystanford

Entropy3000 said:


> Ok, so is this all about turning around the scenario where some guys like to watch women make out?
> 
> So how many women would like to watch two men makeout.
> 
> Ok, hold on I just barfed writing that ....


oh yeah

and not just 'make out' either


----------



## Dollystanford

lamaga said:


> Oh, honey. You are so naive. You should google "slash" -- it's an entire world of fanfic, written almost exclusively by women, generally married housewives, and it's almost exclusively m/m.
> 
> You know how you guys like to see the Playboy spread of the two pretty twin girls?
> 
> Turns out plenty of women like the same thing, just different


now I'm thinking of my 6ft 3 well built law student twins


----------



## keeper63

When my wife was in college, I went to visit her and her roommate during the summer. We went out barhopping in downtown Philly until the wee hours.

The next morning, I had a bad hangover, and went to the bathroom to take my morning dump. There was a stack of magazines next to the toilet cover side down. Desperate for reading material I picked one of them up, and looked inside. It was a gay porn mag from Europe. I was shocked having never seen gay porn before, her straight female roommate had a huge gay porn collection, said she liked to masturbate to it.

I have since heard of several women who like gay porn.

Needles to say, I was too puckered after that to complete my bathroom mission....


----------



## lamaga

Newsflash -- LOTS of straight women like gay porn.

You guys didn't know that? Really?

I have a friend who calls it the dollar bill theory. You know, one dollar bill is good. Two are better.

Think about it


----------



## keeper63

I got 12/16 on the tranny quiz!


----------



## Almostrecovered

keeper63 said:


> Needles to say, I was too puckered after that to complete my bathroom mission....


kinda hard to pee with an erect penis


----------



## Lon

The thought of a naked man, blech, the thought of men making out, yuck, the thought of being inside another man (I can barely even write that). It is all completely the opposite for the lust I have for women.

However I have a submissive streak in me, and the level of my submissiveness peaked in the last year of my marriage especially when my ex W left to go get nailed by hung black men (I'm not trying to be racist about it, she was just infatuated with black men). I was almost jealous of her and felt this huge desire to have c0ck in me. I had never felt that way before in my 33 years of life, nor did I act on it or have any intention to, it just added to the confusion and chaos of divorce in my mind.

My submissivess has diminished somewhat and those urges have mostly gone away, when I had a relationship with a very submissive lady it was hard to be the dominant one but I got used to it quite quick and I actually used what I learned about my own urges on her and she became putty and loved it.

Now as to the stuff going on in the Navy, that is just gay!


----------



## Almostrecovered

betrayal screws up the wires, I had an urge for group sex for a time period (no gay contact tho)


----------



## firebelly

lamaga said:


> Newsflash -- LOTS of straight women like gay porn.
> 
> You guys didn't know that? Really?
> 
> I have a friend who calls it the dollar bill theory. You know, one dollar bill is good. Two are better.
> 
> Think about it


Plus...gay guys are hot. They take care of themselves. The guys in straight porn just have big c*cks. Nice to see a pair of oily, ripped abs.


----------



## keeper63

Almostrecovered said:


> kinda hard to pee with an erect penis


I don't usually sit down to pee, and at that moment, I was so puckered, you couldn't have pounded a pin in my b*tthole with a hammer...I didn't unclench until later that afternoon.


----------



## lamaga

Dollystanford said:


> now I'm thinking of my 6ft 3 well built law student twins


Well, Dolly, now I am too.

YOU VIXEN.


----------



## diwali123

I like porn with supposedly straight men doing gay porn for the first time...lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000

lamaga said:


> Oh, honey. You are so naive. You should google "slash" -- it's an entire world of fanfic, written almost exclusively by women, generally married housewives, and it's almost exclusively m/m.
> 
> You know how you guys like to see the Playboy spread of the two pretty twin girls?
> 
> Turns out plenty of women like the same thing, just different


I actually had no idea. I'll take your word for it though.


----------



## GTdad

Entropy3000 said:


> I actually had no idea. I'll take your word for it though.


I had heard similar stories about women and gay porn, but it was on the internet, and you know how that place is.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar

I used to watch Baywatch for the Hoff.


----------



## Dollystanford

Entropy3000 said:


> I actually had no idea. I'll take your word for it though.


there's whole different genres

lord of the rings stuff is a favourite, as is Twilight, Harry Potter, Thor

there is character slash and real person slash

tentacle porn

bdsm

twincest

you name it, it's out there


----------



## Dr. Rockstar

Dollystanford said:


> you name it, it's out there


*Rule 34:* If it exists, there IS Internet porn of it.


----------



## diwali123

Furniture porn... 
I guess I should have said self identify as straight not "tells other people he's straight"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000

Just to state the obvious while I joke about being hetero since I got out of the Navy that is the absolute truth. I just happend to be completely hetero before and during my time there a s well. I do remember the women though.

But joking aside, what I remember of being out at sea was its awesome beauty. I remember night operations and turning into the wind for launching. I do remember being out at sea for long periods. When we would come into port, I swear every woman was a goddess. The smell of perfume was amazing. Just being away from women and then being around them was nothing short of incredible.

I remember us entering the Med between the pillars of hercules. I was on the flight deck looking down its length standing near the three wire, bracing myself with a wide stance to hold steady and ride the ocean. We were turned into the wind and banging through the waves at a good speed with undulating motion. We cranked up the aircraft engines. Loud. We did this as we saw Gibraltar peeking up over the horizon and continued as we penetrated deep into the Med.

For My Lady


----------



## lamaga

Well, it may be hilarious to you, Entropy, but first time slash is a huge genre.

Ain't it a kick in the head, when you find out there's a whole world you didn't know about?


----------



## tacoma

Dr. Rockstar said:


> *Rule 34:* If it exists, there IS Internet porn of it.


I`ve seen porn of stuff that doesn`t exist.



> Originally Posted by lamaga
> Oh, honey. You are so naive. You should google "slash" -- it's an entire world of fanfic, written almost exclusively by women, generally married housewives, and it's almost exclusively m/m.


All I`m getting is the guitarist for Guns & Roses.

HEY! do you think maybe he`s...hmmm?


----------



## Entropy3000

lamaga said:


> Well, it may be hilarious to you, Entropy, but first time slash is a huge genre.
> 
> Ain't it a kick in the head, when you find out there's a whole world you didn't know about?


I live everyday for learning new things. We don't always get to choose what we will learn though.


----------



## diwali123

Yep it's real. And quite hot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123

Google "str8t boys"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude

55% of men are straight, 10% are straight but curious, 10% are bisexual in denial, 10% are gay and in denial, 5% are bi and proud, 5% are gay and proud, and 5% have changed sex.


----------



## that_girl

I just asked my husband and he looked at me like this: :crazy:

:rofl:

He said, "have you seen how hairy men are? And no...not into penises...."

:rofl: 

Guess he's a no.


----------



## that_girl

I googled Slash and got GnR too 

Love them!


----------



## RandomDude

that_girl said:


> I just asked my husband and he looked at me like this: :crazy:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> He said, "have you seen how hairy men are? And no...not into penises...."
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Guess he's a no.


No, it could just mean he's part of the 30%, the curious/in denial part lol


----------



## Entropy3000

that_girl said:


> I just asked my husband and he looked at me like this: :crazy:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> He said, "have you seen how hairy men are? And no...not into penises...."
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Guess he's a no.


Some Like It Hot - "...Men


----------



## Kobo

This thread confirms that my friends and I are pretty boring
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shaggy

lamaga said:


> No one here's going to be honest about that, Diwali


Why do you say this? I can honestly say I've never gone there. No interest. It's not a anti-gay thing, it's just that guys interest me about as much as your average birch tree or marigold plant or dishwasher. 

They just aren't on the radar and they lack my favorite body bits entirely.


----------



## Shaggy

Dr. Rockstar said:


> *Rule 34:* If it exists, there IS Internet porn of it.


I've had conversations with folks where we disproved this. We were unable to find any porn related to PERL or C development, not could we locate porn involving bathroom scales, cork wall boards, or marigolds. 

We did find some people who really like trees however.


----------



## Entropy3000

Shaggy said:


> I've had conversations with folks where we disproved this. We were unable to find any porn related to PERL or C development, not could we locate porn involving bathroom scales, cork wall boards, or marigolds.
> 
> We did find some people who really like trees however.


Oh yeah ... do me ... fork me baby.



Code:


19       pid_t pID = fork();
20	   if (pID == 0)                // child
21	   {
22	      // Code only executed by child process
23	 
24	      sIdentifier = "Child Process: ";
25	      globalVariable++;
26	      iStackVariable++;
27	    }
28	    else if (pID < 0)            // failed to fork
29	    {
30	        cerr << "Failed to fork" << endl;
31	        exit(1);
32	        // Throw exception
33	    }
34	    else                                   // parent
35	    {
36	      // Code only executed by parent process
37	 
38	      sIdentifier = "Parent Process:";
39	    }
40


----------



## Entropy3000

Ok, so is there a feminist agenda with slash fiction?

Is this really erotic? It seems there is more going on here than just that but I am assuming like most things it depends on the person viewing it. I suspect that many who partake don't really know the roots of why they like it.

Found this comment :



> I'm a slash writer. In fact, I just attended a convention this past weekend where we were talking about this.
> 
> Basically, no, I don't think slash writing is a specifically feminist act. It can be for some people, I suppose. For most of us, it's just a desire to see two guys you really find hot getting it on together.


This is another rabbit hole for sure. Yes it makes me go WTF? I am sure this information will have some value to me some day and also certain I am a better person now for being exposed to this now.


----------



## Dollystanford

Entropy3000 said:


> Oh yeah ... do me ... fork me baby.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 19       pid_t pID = fork();
> 20	   if (pID == 0)                // child
> 21	   {
> 22	      // Code only executed by child process
> 23
> 24	      sIdentifier = "Child Process: ";
> 25	      globalVariable++;
> 26	      iStackVariable++;
> 27	    }
> 28	    else if (pID < 0)            // failed to fork
> 29	    {
> 30	        cerr << "Failed to fork" << endl;
> 31	        exit(1);
> 32	        // Throw exception
> 33	    }
> 34	    else                                   // parent
> 35	    {
> 36	      // Code only executed by parent process
> 37
> 38	      sIdentifier = "Parent Process:";
> 39	    }
> 40


DAMN that was good!

*smokes post coital cigarette*


----------



## humanbecoming

Maybe it's the lack of...erm.... Action around here, but I will make an admission.... Both recent, as in the last few weeks, I have had two dreams of **** leanings.... The first was quite muzzy and I just remember more of a general sense that it was me and some guy.... No details, just "erotic".

The second.... Whew! It was very vivid, oral only (the thought of gay anal is really revolting to me) and quite complete, as in very detailed.... I woke up very aroused.... I tell ya, if that's what it would be like, then maybe I'm missing out.....


Now, I wonder if the lack of marital sex has caused some resentment, and that was my sub conscious way of lashing out...

Ok, admission done....

Later I'm posting on here who gets on my TAM profile page after this.... I'm outing you closeted cowardly bastards!


----------



## Dollystanford

:rofl:


----------



## humanbecoming

Dollystanford said:


> :rofl:


I knew you would have my back! Now I need lady frog to get her dang computer fixed so I have someone else on here I can count on!


----------



## humanbecoming

In retrospect, poor Vanton is probably really freaked out now that I commented on his photo in the work out thread.....


----------



## Dollystanford

can I watch?


----------



## Entropy3000

Livin La Vida Loca


----------



## TBT

diwali123 said:


> Have thought about having some kind of sexual contact with another man or actually had it? Just wondering what you think.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This would be a good question to ask the male prison population before and after incarceration.


----------



## humanbecoming

Dollystanford said:


> can I watch?


Only if I've :beer:


I'm actually quite shy


----------



## firebelly

But guys...can't you think of at least 5 guys that you think are hot? Like, he's just a really attractive dude? My X and i used to have our top 5 list for each gender. He used to say, ala True Romance, that IF he were gay, he'd totally bang Johnny Depp.


----------



## that_girl

Almostrecovered said:


> sometimes I tuck my shirt in


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## humanbecoming

firebelly said:


> But guys...can't you think of at least 5 guys that you think are hot? Like, he's just a really attractive dude? My X and i used to have our top 5 list for each gender. He used to say, ala True Romance, that IF he were gay, he'd totally bang Johnny Depp.


Ewwww! 

Guess I'm straight!


----------



## firebelly

Or...last night he said "you know when I was younger, I was all homophobic. But now, if someone offered me a million dollars to suck xxxx number of c0cks...I would." Yep. He's a special one.


----------



## humanbecoming

firebelly said:


> Or...last night he said "you know when I was younger, I was all homophobic. But now, if someone offered me a million dollars to suck xxxx number of c0cks...I would." Yep. He's a special one.


I guess that would depend on if they were attached to good looking, thin guys, or if I was having to shove the beer gut aside


----------



## Lon

humanbecoming said:


> I guess that would depend on if they were attached to good looking, thin guys, or if I was having to shove the beer gut aside


really? So its not about the million bucks for you?

I don't care how disgusting the guys body is (well within reason, if its crawling with maggots and I couldn't even keep my vomit in I probably wouldn't be able to perform my end of the deal) For a million bucks and a couple minutes of my time I'd do it. I think the Million would go a long way to suppressing my morals and also my gag reflex.

It'd be like Fear Factor except no competitors so virtually a guaranteed win but a lot more cash.

I suppose that would make me a man-***** though, but who cares, as long as I don't have to go to jail for prostitution.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Most guys who see a hooker are looking for head so the odds are she's a he.


----------



## humanbecoming

Lon said:


> really? So its not about the million bucks for you?
> 
> I don't care how disgusting the guys body is (well within reason, if its crawling with maggots and I couldn't even keep my vomit in I probably wouldn't be able to perform my end of the deal) For a million bucks and a couple minutes of my time I'd do it. I think the Million would go a long way to suppressing my morals and also my gag reflex.
> 
> It'd be like Fear Factor except no competitors so virtually a guaranteed win but a lot more cash.
> 
> I suppose that would make me a man-***** though, but who cares, as long as I don't have to go to jail for prostitution.


Yeah.... There would definitely have to be some attractiveness there if it was only 1M....

Get up to 10M, and my standards are dramatically lower....


----------



## Lon

humanbecoming said:


> Yeah.... There would definitely have to be some attractiveness there if it was only 1M....
> 
> Get up to 10M, and my standards are dramatically lower....


You and I are on different bell curves my friend. If a million bucks is on the low end I don't mind being the bottom feeder and let you wait for some dude willing to actually pay you $10M.


----------



## Lon

As to the lower limit of physical standards? I think when it gets to that point (maybe the guy is fit and has good hygiene, eats lots of pineapples) if that factors into it so does my morals and also my preference for punany. What is the dollar value on that limit? I don't know definitely more than the balance on my mortgage, so maybe between $300k and $500k.

On the other hand if I was feeling really sub one day and happened to be in a room full of sexy bodies of both genders when an orgy broke out, and some hot chick tried to ram some guys pecker in my mouth I just may end up doing for free. As long as I get the punany too.


----------



## humanbecoming

Lon said:


> As to the lower limit of physical standards? I think when it gets to that point (maybe the guy is fit and has good hygiene, eats lots of pineapples) if that factors into it so does my morals and also my preference for punany. What is the dollar value on that limit? I don't know definitely more than the balance on my mortgage, so maybe between $300k and $500k.
> 
> On the other hand if I was feeling really sub one day and happened to be in a room full of sexy bodies of both genders when an orgy broke out, and some hot chick tried to ram some guys pecker in my mouth I just may end up doing for free. As long as I get the punany too.


LOL! 

I think after this whole conversation, any friend requests I make to guys are going to get pointedly ignored! 


But yeah, the horniness factor.... Makes a huge difference. Just thinking about anal with a woman is kind of gross to me.... Yet when really turned on, I have been known to partake of the back door pleasures...

I have also let her try back door play on me, but it did not do anything for me.... Guess that means I would be an oral only gay if I went that route? Is there such thing?


----------



## tm84

I had two bjs by men before I was married. Felt good, but the thought of doing anything more with a man does nothing for me. I never find myself lusting after men like I do women. I can appreciate if a guy is well-dressed, or is a good athlete, or a good person, but that's about it. 

All of my fantasies involve women and on the occasion of watching porn, I'm definitely not thinking about what it would be like if the guy was plowing into me :rofl:


----------



## diwali123

I talked to a guy online who was bi. He said that he couldn't see guys as being romantically attractive, he didn't walk around looking at guy's bodies. He would prefer sex with women but it was easier to have sex with guys. He said it was never making out, they would just get down to it. 
I have also seen discussions online about "straight" guys who will give and get oral from other guys, but purely for the fact that men know what they're doing in that arena. They weren't sexually attracted or romantically into men. 
Interesting conversation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dollystanford

oh my this thread has taken an odd turn


----------



## humanbecoming

diwali123 said:


> I talked to a guy online who was bi. He said that he couldn't see guys as being romantically attractive, he didn't walk around looking at guy's bodies. He would prefer sex with women but it was easier to have sex with guys. He said it was never making out, they would just get down to it.
> I have also seen discussions online about "straight" guys who will give and get oral from other guys, but purely for the fact that men know what they're doing in that arena. They weren't sexually attracted or romantically into men.
> Interesting conversation.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


hmmm.... I have seen some guys that I thought were very attractive in a masculine way. what makes a man attractive is different than what makes a female attractive- I don't think that feminine guys are attractive, or guys that look "girly".... No long hair, no limp wristedness... Wow... Guess that sounds like I'm a closet gay... "yep, he has a tight ass, but I don't want to plow him"

Weird.

the idea of kissing, or other making out with a guy is definitely not an attraction to me.


----------



## Lon

diwali123 said:


> I talked to a guy online who was bi. He said that he couldn't see guys as being romantically attractive, he didn't walk around looking at guy's bodies. He would prefer sex with women but it was easier to have sex with guys. He said it was never making out, they would just get down to it.
> I have also seen discussions online about "straight" guys who will give and get oral from other guys, but purely for the fact that men know what they're doing in that arena. They weren't sexually attracted or romantically into men.
> Interesting conversation.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I guess they are comfortable enough and decided that its better to get each other off than individually. I understand about the no romance or making out part. I think there are probably lots of guys who just want to get sucked and don't want to play the courting game. Not me I'd rather take care of myself, through preference would always be for a gorgeous enthusiastic lady (but they are rare and hard to find)


----------



## MrK

Almostrecovered said:


> I once drank a wine cooler and liked it


I NEVER would have pegged you as gay...hmm


----------



## MrK

Dollystanford said:


> interesting
> 
> all my gay friends bar none claim they have slept with more than one so-called 'married straight man'


You mean gay men who are married to appear straight.


----------



## Entropy3000

Almostrecovered said:


> I once drank a wine cooler and liked it


I kissed a girl and I liked it.

I think a wine cooler just makes you trendy and possibly metrosexual. 

I have never actually bought a wine cooler. The ones I have had were when I visited my daighters home. That is what she had. Mikes hard lemonade is a slightly better alternative. Just sayin. Next time around I brought some wine. I don't always drink beer but when I do.


----------



## larry.gray

Ron White: Everybody's a Little Gay

When I heard this clip, I understood my porn choices a little better. I really never did get excited by regular porn because there was the distraction of naked men in it. I really like solo women pleasing themselves.


----------



## larry.gray

My wife loves the fashion challenge shows and I really hate them. I've got nothing against gay guys, but why do the fashion guys have to be so freaking effeminate? 

I'm pretty good at mimicking people, and when one of the really bad ones come on the show, I'll mimic the guy and it freaks the heck out of my wife.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar

firebelly said:


> But guys...can't you think of at least 5 guys that you think are hot? Like, he's just a really attractive dude? My X and i used to have our top 5 list for each gender. He used to say, ala True Romance, that IF he were gay, he'd totally bang Johnny Depp.


I'd take one for the team for George Clooney. Maybe Simon Cowell. Harrison Ford. Definitely not any of your cheap-end porn stars, because they all look like 'roid ridden meatheads.


----------



## firebelly

Dr. Rockstar said:


> I'd take one for the team for George Clooney. Maybe Simon Cowell. Harrison Ford. Definitely not any of your cheap-end porn stars, because they all look like 'roid ridden meatheads.


THANK YOU Rockstar, for owning up. For that I will divulge my top 5 women:

1. Salma Hayek
2. Nicole Kidman
3. Catherine Zeta Jones
4. Charlize Theron
5. Diane Lane


----------



## Goldmember357

Never no way

Only think about touching women and only attractive women. I still dream sometimes about being surrounded by hundreds of women all touching each other and wanting me. Of course that is a lustful fantasy and I am only with 1 woman now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crazy8

RandomDude said:


> 55% of men are straight, 10% are straight but curious, 10% are bisexual in denial, 10% are gay and in denial, 5% are bi and proud, 5% are gay and proud, and 5% have changed sex.


I have a stat for you.

96.7% of statistics are made up on the spot.


----------



## Amplexor

"There are three kinds of lies: lies, damned lies, and statistics."

-Benjamin Disraeli


----------



## Deejo

11 pages? Really?

Apparently I misspoke.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Interesting question.
Well I consider myself to be hetrosexual, and I am married.
I am also involved in the fashion / apparel business so that I am surrounded by lots of gay , transgendered and confused men!
I have been hit on quite a few times by men, but the thought of getting off with another man is repulsive to me.
I am also surrounded by beautiful women,everyday. So I have no fear of anything " gay ." So with respect to what ignites my sexual passions and turns me on, I know who I am and what I have always desired..,
And only women have that!


----------



## Vanton68

I have never had thought of being with a man. It is just not attractive. 2 women = attractive IMO, 2 guys = not. That is a double standard which I completely agree with.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar

firebelly said:


> THANK YOU Rockstar, for owning up. For that I will divulge my top 5 women:
> 
> 1. Salma Hayek
> 2. Nicole Kidman
> 3. Catherine Zeta Jones
> 4. Charlize Theron
> 5. Diane Lane


My wife is insanely jealous of my crush on Diane Lane. Calls her my "other girlfriend." But that's only because I admitted that the sex scenes in Unfaithful were the hottest things I've ever scene on screen (an opinion I still stand behind). Thank goodness I never told her about Scarlett Johansson. I never would have been able to see The Avengers!


----------



## Almostrecovered

Deejo said:


> 11 pages? Really?
> 
> Apparently I misspoke.


maybe a page and a half of serious replies tho


----------



## Dollystanford

firebelly said:


> THANK YOU Rockstar, for owning up. For that I will divulge my top 5 women:
> 
> 1. Salma Hayek
> 2. Nicole Kidman
> 3. Catherine Zeta Jones
> 4. Charlize Theron
> 5. Diane Lane


Salma is also top of my list although you'd have to gag her or something - that voice!

my other four are:

Miranda Kerr
Katy Perry (sorry!)
Halle Berry
Audrey Tatou


----------



## Crazy8

Vanton68 said:


> I have never had thought of being with a man. It is just not attractive. 2 women = attractive IMO, 2 guys = not. That is a double standard which I completely agree with.


But that's the problem.

Wouldn't you have to think about it to deem it "not attractive"? 

So it crosses your mind, you're like "eww", but it still crossed your mind. See what I'm getting at? So you have thought of it.


----------



## firebelly

Dr. Rockstar said:


> My wife is insanely jealous of my crush on Diane Lane. Calls her my "other girlfriend." But that's only because I admitted that the sex scenes in Unfaithful were the hottest things I've ever scene on screen (an opinion I still stand behind). Thank goodness I never told her about Scarlett Johansson. I never would have been able to see The Avengers!


Yeah - Scarlett Johanssen is my version of your wife's Diane Lane. HATE her. 

But then, my H hated Christian Bale for the same reason. I can't even say Christian Bale without getting all goose-pimply.


----------



## firebelly

Dollystanford said:


> Salma is also top of my list although you'd have to gag her or something - that voice!
> 
> my other four are:
> 
> Miranda Kerr
> Katy Perry (sorry!)
> Halle Berry
> Audrey Tatou


Good choices, all. Definitely Katy Perry. She was on SNL once wearing a cookie-monster t-shirt that had been cut to expose her (ample) breasts and pony-tails. Hot. Pluse she can sing. But really poor taste in men.


----------



## Dollystanford

oh I don't know, I have a soft spot for Russell Brand, he's from somewhere very close to me


----------



## Grayson

lamaga said:


> No one here's going to be honest about that, Diwali


I'll be honest. I mean, hey...I'm just an anonymous collection of pixels on a screen here. ;-)

If we go by the three identifiers most often used - "straight," "bi," and "gay" - I consider myself straight. As far as actual relationships go, I'm interested exclusively in women. However, in college, my best friend (who was also my roommate) and I, being a pair of horny young guys, would watch porn and masturbate together. We moved on to mutual masturbation and oral (not to completion). I don't regret it. I enjoyed it enough for the two of us to have done it on and off for about a year. While I can appreciate a good looking male body, I've never been interested in looking for a guy to mess around with.

On the aforementioned Kinsey scale, I'd say I'm a 1, which is described as "predominantly heterosexual, and only incidentally homosexual." But, going back to just the three labels, I identify most as being straight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deejo

Almostrecovered said:


> maybe a page and a half of serious replies tho


Oh ... well that's different. Carry on then.


----------

